# AquaOne Betta Trio



## MapleNeko (Sep 19, 2016)

I'll admit, I've been eyeing this tank down forever. And i was wondering if anyone else owned one? I like the idea of the tank, its pretty much built with betta's or shrimp in mind. Each little section is 2.5 gallons and the whole tank together is 8.4 (filtration and heater in back) its a slick, modern design and will be perfect for when I eventually have to go to dorm for uni (a few years yet, but never know when a tank will be discontinued) So yeh heres a few pics i found of peoples setups with this tank.

































I personaly think its a very hadsome tank! (probably why im getting one xD)


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

They are very good looking tanks! I love the bright LED... This means the light is too bright for betta though.  Are there holes in the section panels?


----------



## MapleNeko (Sep 19, 2016)

ryry2012 said:


> They are very good looking tanks! I love the bright LED... This means the light is too bright for betta though.  Are there holes in the section panels?


Yup if you look at the top their are grates for each section, and i would be putting lots of duckweed in there to offer the bettas some shade from the lights


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

So...when are you going to get one?? :-D


----------



## MapleNeko (Sep 19, 2016)

ryry2012 said:


> So...when are you going to get one?? :-D


Possssibbbllyyyy odering today or tommorw xD They came back into stock and arnt around very often where im looking so im jumping on my chance lol. Happy graduation to meh!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Noooooooo!!!!!! I can't wait to see the tank when you complete  I'll make a beautiful planted tank.


Happy graduation! :cheers:


----------



## Seacrest (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm tempted to purchase one...


----------



## MapleNeko (Sep 19, 2016)

Tank ordered! super pumped *buzzes excitedly*


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

That's sooooo tempting. Getting my first apartment soon and NEED to consolidate on my tanks. I can't afford to have all the filters/heaters I do now.


----------



## MapleNeko (Sep 19, 2016)

hannat said:


> That's sooooo tempting. Getting my first apartment soon and NEED to consolidate on my tanks. I can't afford to have all the filters/heaters I do now.


Theirs a preview on youtube if you look and this think has crazy filtration! check it out, it extra compartments for media bags as well as coming with two sponges, ceramic media and carbon. the only complaint i've heard about the filtration is that a spray bar is recommended by alot of people.


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

I've got the Betta Duo and theres a couple of things you need to look out for with the trio and duo's ,You might want to baffle the outlet nozzle as the flows pretty strong - easiest thing is just to super glue some filter foam around the nozzle!
Another issue is the light ,if you want plants then the supplied lights are not bright enough ,you can sort of get away with low light plants but not that well.
Cleaning's a bit awkward ,siphoning can be an issue both getting it started because of the water depth and smallness of the sections ,same thing goes with a sponge to clean the glass ,need to be a small one to fit in the sections - also keep a close eye on the pump it can and will clog up so it needs to be pulled out every so often and cleaned.

Oh yeah the finger holes in the lid..Cover them because I found out the hard way a Betta can jump through that little hole - heard a funny plop sound from the tank one evening ,turn around and spot a dark lump on the glass ,realised it was one of my fish and tried to grab it to put him back ,little bugger wiggled on me and fell on the floor ,grabbed him and got him back into the tank only find I'd put him back in the wrong partition and had both guys in the same bit - panicked hunt for a net and a fish chase later had him back in the right section - next morning another piece of glass was added to cover the holes.


----------



## MapleNeko (Sep 19, 2016)

Darius359au said:


> I've got the Betta Duo and theres a couple of things you need to look out for with the trio and duo's ,You might want to baffle the outlet nozzle as the flows pretty strong - easiest thing is just to super glue some filter foam around the nozzle!
> Another issue is the light ,if you want plants then the supplied lights are not bright enough ,you can sort of get away with low light plants but not that well.
> Cleaning's a bit awkward ,siphoning can be an issue both getting it started because of the water depth and smallness of the sections ,same thing goes with a sponge to clean the glass ,need to be a small one to fit in the sections - also keep a close eye on the pump it can and will clog up so it needs to be pulled out every so often and cleaned.
> 
> Oh yeah the finger holes in the lid..Cover them because I found out the hard way a Betta can jump through that little hole - heard a funny plop sound from the tank one evening ,turn around and spot a dark lump on the glass ,realised it was one of my fish and tried to grab it to put him back ,little bugger wiggled on me and fell on the floor ,grabbed him and got him back into the tank only find I'd put him back in the wrong partition and had both guys in the same bit - panicked hunt for a net and a fish chase later had him back in the right section - next morning another piece of glass was added to cover the holes.


Thank you for the replies  I have pretty low light plants, nothing high tech, so i'm not terribly worried about the light. Thankfuly my boys arnt jumpers and i haven't trained them too due to the fact they live in a divided aquarium already. As for the filter i was thinking about getting my hands on a spray bar or stuffing somthing up it xD i've found hornwort is fantastic a flow control, i literally stick the plant in everything. and i clean my filters regularly as well so no issue there  wholey looking forward to this tank even if it needs a few mods.


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

I love the setup of these tanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MapleNeko (Sep 19, 2016)

The tank is in! time to start un packing


----------



## MapleNeko (Sep 19, 2016)

Well it's all set up and I love it  the lights fantastic the flow is great, not blowing a way the boy in the first compartment. Overall a thumbs up! Unfortunately i did break the hood already OTL so I have a make shift one for now and will try to get a new peice of glass cut for the top, probably solid. 
Here's a video!
https://youtu.be/kCO2ryx-PzY


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I want one. But alas money is not abundant


----------

